# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linjan 32 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Tampereen kaupungin www-sivuilla on linjan 32 tarjouspyyntö:
Tarjouspyyntö
Linjan reitti
Linjan reittikartta
Linjan aikataulu

----------


## Razer

Reitti on kyllä jokseenkin omituisen mutkikas ja päällekkäin muiden kanssa Hatanpäällä, jonne en kuitenkaan lisäpalvelua usko tarvittavan. Itse yhä miellän omaa seiskaratkaisuani parempana, mutta saa nyt sitten nähdä miten mm. Tampellan asiakkaat löytävät tämän uuden yhteyden. Olen myös tarkkaillut UKK:n asiakasvirtaa. Hyvin usein aamun kello kahdeksan vuoroon on rautatieasemalta hypännyt muutama käteisellä maksava asiakas menossa UKK:lle. Näiden asiakkaiden matka kohteeseensa kyllä vaikeutuu.

----------


## killerpop

Ja linjaa 32 alkaa ajamaan 14.8.2006 alkaen Atro Vuolle.

----------


## Severi

> Tampereen kaupungin www-sivuilla on linjan 32 tarjouspyyntö:
> Tarjouspyyntö
> Linjan reitti
> Linjan reittikartta
> Linjan aikataulu


Tuossa Linjan reittikartassa on väärin laitettu tuossa Hatanpään päättärillä toi kuva, se oikeasti menee tonne Sairaalan pääovelle.

----------


## Razer

> Se oikeasti menee tonne Sairaalan pääovelle.


Sehän on joka paikassa väärin, jopa viime viikon Moro-liitteessä. Ymmärtääkseni ovat sopineet päätepysäkistä vasta kartan ja suunnitelmat laadittuaan. En ole varma muuttuiko jopa reitti UKK-instituutille, mutta muistaakseni reitistä Petsamossa oli epäselvyyttä... Pitäisi itsekin joskus muistaa käydä kiertämässä tuolla linjalla niin tulee selväksi mitkä kaikki puskat se kiertääkään  :Very Happy: 

Hmm... tämä nykyinen liikennöintikausi ilmeisesti päättyy jo kesäkuun lopuksi. Uskoakseni olisi uusi sopimus kuitenkin tekeillä tai ehkä jo ollutkin?

----------

